# Dominick Argento 1927 – 2019



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Dominick Argento, one of America's finest composers of operas and choral music, has died at the age of 91.

Argento received his Ph.D. from the Eastman School of Music, where he studied with Alan Hovhaness, Bernard Rogers and Howard Hanson. He wrote fourteen operas, including the one act masterpiece, "Postcard from Morocco", as well as major song cycles, orchestral works, and many choral pieces for small and large groups.

His goal was always to compose things musicians will want to perform. "If you write something they feel strongly enough about, and can put it across to the audience, you've got it made." 

Argento once said, "Writing music is a way of learning who you are—a kind of self-discovery. If you put all my pieces together, that's me. That's who I am."

RIP


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I have had the LPs of "Postcard from Morocco" for many years. It's OK, but I can't say I like it. But he did make a name for himself.

I enjoyed reading the following memorial article by his nephew. He was a down-to-earth person...now that I like

https://www.ydr.com/story/opinion/c...-dies-leaving-legacy-beyond-music/2936437002/


----------

